# Insulin use to carb up?



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Alright guys,

I no some people use insulin on carb up days when dieting or to carb up pre show etc?

My question is to those more knowledgable than myself is why do this? when dieting especially pre contest you make ureself super insulin sensitivive anyway(i am so at the moment i have hypo'd of 2 packs oat so simple 16g sugar). If im super sensitive at the moment just eating alot of carbs will get my body to produce a hell of alot of insulin anyway on a carb up.

whats the added benefit of putting in more synthetic insulin? faster response than the body resulting in faster storage?

also if one is taking in say 500-1000g of carbs on the carb up and using slin which stores excess glycogen in adipose tissue are we not just asking fro fat gain here? I cant find anywere that gives me a time from on taking in carbs/insulin etc and having the chance to use them over storing them as adipose tissue?

thoughts guys?

hilly


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol I compete and there is nothing like carbing up with insulin. I swell like a balloon.. def crazy. I do 2iu Slin 20mcg IGF with 40 grams of carbs every 2 hours for the last two days before show.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

will you not add water doing this? if you are that sensitive then imo id say to leave it buddy this is your 1st comp and you may as well see how your boddy works on its own as you will never know what the slin actualy done as no comparison? maybe use it in 2nd 3rd comp and see what the diff is?

im yet to comp so maybe i dont know fuk all


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

How about a glucose disposal agent like metformin? If someone was looking at going down the insulin route may be safer alternative to achieve the effect they are looking for.

IIRC metformin forces glucose out of the blood stream and in to muscle tissue thus achieving the glycogen super compensation effect without the use of insulin.


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

Metformin does nothing for me like slin. Sure it works to carb up, but even comparing it is not close. Use Igf-1 if you are worried bout slin. I'm carbing up for my show in two weeks with,

30mcg IGF-1 + 2IU Slin 3X day with larger carb meals. Metformin with the smaller, inbetween meals.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used slin with a few guys and t works for some and not for others Hilly don't trial it mate on this show as you do not know what it will do....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers paul, i have no intention of trialing it. it was for a refeed day i was looking agt a couple of weeks ago.

If i can find the dedication i intend to jump back on diet the tuesday and use the weekend as a practice ****load then repeat it for another week and trial a carb up day with slin.

however i very much doubt ill have the will power to continue dieting but we shall see lol


----------

